# История грыжи из Казахстанской глубинки



## дядя Саке (14 Май 2016)

Надеюсь, что история скоро положительно закончится)) Спасибо всем за внимание.
О себе: 1970г рождения, 188\100, постоянно занимаюсь(лся) физкульутрой-плавание, тренажерка с 16 лет с перерывами. Образ жизни: сидячая работа, курю с перерывами, алкоголь по праздникам.
Спина беспокоила иногда, но все проходило за день-два. Пару месяцев назад бросил курить и через пару недель начал увеличивать нагрузки в спорте(плавание, в тренажерку не хожу 1.5года).
В одно утро не смог согнуться и была сильная боль в спине, причем позвоночник начал выпирать вперед в районе живота, не мог поднять правую ногу. К врачам не пошел, проколол диклофенак, начал делать растяжку и продолжал ходить плавать. Спина начала отпускать и почти прошла, но в один "прекрасный" день, с утра, я встал, сделал ЛФК на растяжку спины и началось: адская боль по правой стороне, стоять мог минуту. Вызвал врача, который мне выписал диклофенак- кетаток и витамины, было это 6 мая, на утро резкая боль прошла, но осталось онемение в правой ноге. После праздников пошел к врачу, который отправил меня на МРТ где мне предварительно сказал какой-то парень на приемке снимков, -что есть заметная грыжа.
В спине дискомфорт, если сижу начинает болеть(спина-нога), нога онемевшая на половину(голень, стопа) на носок правой ноги поднимаюсь на половину, чувствуется слабость,  хожу прихрамывая.
Господа помогите, посмотрите снимки, каков мой предварительный прогноз?
Ждать результата 5 дней, а у меня голова кругом)) Стоит ли выполнять ЛФК? Предварительно был у врача-мануальщика, продолжить с ним или искать другого специалиста? 
 архив с МРТ https://yadi.sk/d/3-eLpshDrhX6Z


----------



## La murr (14 Май 2016)

*Александр Александрович*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## дядя Саке (14 Май 2016)

А какую проекцию грузить? картинок много?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2016)

Нет поперечных снимков.
 Слабость в ноге, показание к операции!


----------



## дядя Саке (14 Май 2016)

Спасибо за быстрый ответ! Насколько слабая? на носки встаю если обе ноги, одной(больной) наполовину с усилием. Ахиллесов рефлекс есть, но слабый.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Грыжа есть. Грыжа справа. Скорее всего она и причина боли.
Если слабость в ноге не будет нарастать, то можно и консервативно..


----------



## дядя Саке (15 Май 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. Думаю: спину в корсет, немного физкультуры, к невропатологу на прием за курсом лечения, потом мануальщик, контроль мрт через месяц-два. Если ухудшится или не пройдет онемение буду делать операцию. Какой срок по времени можно "консервировать" чтобы понять тщетность попытки? 
ps В любом случае поселяюсь на форуме, новое хобби так сказать))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Все правильно.
О лекарствах расскажите.
Сроков нет, тут скажем так.
Если слабость нарастает - оперировать. Тут без сроков.
Если сил боль терпеть нет - операция. Тут месяца три, но главное граница терпения.
Если на работу нет сил ходить, то тоже три месяца. Тут государство за нас решило.
И если на работу можно, но болит, то год. Тут если за год не прошло, то всегда так будет.


----------



## дядя Саке (15 Май 2016)

Я обратился к врачу по совету знакомых:
_Врач вертеброневролог_
_Специальность - врач мануальной терапии. 1976 г. - Алтайский государственный медицинский институт, специальность «Лечебное дело». 2011 г. - цикл «Висцеральная мануальная терапия», АГИУВ._
Он посмотрел, пощупал, "крутанул" грудной-шейный отдел, поясницу не стал, сказал, что возможно грыжа и отправил на МРТ Лечение которое выписал врач по вызову(диклофенак-кетотоп чередовать каждый день+нейрорубин) заменил на милбек 1.5 вм чередовать с нейрорубином.
Я понимаю, что с моим диагнозом этого мало, результат мрт возьму во вторник.
Реабилитацию однозначно буду проводить у него, доктор хороший, но меня смущает то, что он далек от компьютерной техники и работает через карандаш.
Город с населением 300 т.ч. Павлодар, КЗ, Сейчас, в связи с большой конкуренцией и малым спросом, одна из задач врачей-коммерсантов- прибыль, поэтому возникают резонные опасения за здоровье загубленное алчными докторами. Мало ли у кого какие кредиты-ипотеки)) Уважаю врачей, верю в добро и клятву Гиппократа, но как говорят,- "бабло победило добро" 
Дилемма, обратится к невропатологу, нейрохирургу или продолжить с ним.
Врачи и учителя должны достойно оплачиваться государством- все знают, но жизнь коротка и своя кожа требует тщательного ухода))
Спасибо за помощь, успокоили, с гордостью могу заявить, "Меня консультировали  Московские специалисты"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Я что-то туплю, а чьи снимки смотрели до этого?
Думаю, что на поддельных тормозных колодках людей погибло больше, чем от алчных врачей.
Меня всегда интересует вопрос, когда плохо думают про других, это наверное потому что сами бы так поступали.


----------



## дядя Саке (15 Май 2016)

Диск с мрт забрал, а сам снимок и результат с описанием получу во вторник.
Снимки с диска доктор смотреть не стал(нет компьютера), сказал прийти с заключением...
Плохо не думаю, но когда предлагают бесплатный прием к специалисту через месяц, это похуже колодок и виноваты не врачи.
Я не знаю как бы поступал, но порядочность и сочувствие во мне присутствуют, а также здравый смысл


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Так зачем ещё одно Мрт делать?


----------



## дядя Саке (15 Май 2016)

Я планирую после лечения сделать снимок, посмотреть изменения. 
Как понимаю организм сам восстановит поврежденную ткань в течении 1-2 месяцев при условии относительного покоя и терапии. 
В общем подождем и посмотрим))
Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

За 1-2 месяца только отек уйдет. А так, год.


----------



## дядя Саке (15 Май 2016)

Понял, спасибо.


----------



## дядя Саке (17 Май 2016)

Продолжение истории. Получил заключение, рад выслушать любые мнения


----------



## дядя Саке (17 Май 2016)

Лечение, 
Мелбек, ч\з день с нейрорубином. Блокада с стероидом, 2-3 раза, вытяжка позвоночника. После массаж.
На враче остановился к которому изначально обращался.
Он считает что 9мм грыжа это часть отека, который спадет после блокады.
Состояние: 
онемение проходит, но есть.
Делаю ЛФК легко+ 
купил спортвитамины http://www.flexonline.ru/doc/2225-cutler-performance-pro-pack
и Омега 3 комплекс.
Мазь Никофлекс, ее врач сказал, что втирать не надо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2016)

Снимки покажите.
Грыжа, севестр.
Если слабость не нарастает, можно лечить консервативно.


----------



## дядя Саке (17 Май 2016)

Снимок на работе, завтра загружу. Как считаете лечения достаточно, вытяжка не повредит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2016)

Должно помочь.


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Май 2016)

Снимки с пленки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Грыжа есть. А слабость в стопе есть?


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Май 2016)

Лечение 
аркоксиа 120 7 дней
нейрорубин 1-2 день
мидолкам
мазь никофлекс местно
корсет постоянно в машине, сидя.
вытяжка с гирьками 2 раза(после нее в первый день чуть появлялась боль по ноге на пару минут, которая  потом проходит, боль резкая подобие, что было в начале, но слабее намного)
Онемение есть , по ощущениям спадает, голень напряжена если вниз направлена, .Хожу чуть хромая, бегать не смогу) Если долго сижу неприятные ощущение в области таза по краям.
Врач говорит, что по снимку скорее такой размер грыжи дает отек.
Если долго сижу неприятные ощущение в области таза по краям.
Прошло 13 дней с острой боли в ногу и примерно 1.5 мес. с начала болей в спине.
Что можете подсказать? И если не затруднит, каков прогноз?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа есть. А слабость в стопе есть?


По ощущениям отпускает, особенно после вытяжки онемение как бы проходит начинает чуть печь.
Я не знаю как оценить, слабость есть но я хожу, нога не волочится, но на носок не подымусь одной ногой.
В сравнении с левой ногой разница заметная, но могу двигаться.
Проводил тест, сидя на ягодицах, упор взади руками, поднимаю здоровую ногу, потом больную, высота одинаковая


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

То есть слабость есть, но только под нагрузкой.
Лечение продолжайте.
Обсудите с врачом необходимость приема Мидокалма, при слабости, не желательно.
А вот Трентал и Нейромидин, есть все показания.
Все решения принимает врач.


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Май 2016)

Спасибо, понял, про мидокалм задам вопрос.
Пока вытягивают лучше меньше двигаться или движение не повредит?
Вытяжка сеансов 5-10 будет я как понял...

Врач к ЛФК относится спокойно, не настаивает, к кинезотерапии относится как к действию которое особой роли не играет. Вытяжка, лекарства, массаж, физио-его методы. Работает с советских времен, большой опыт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Все можно, если правильно.


----------



## дядя Саке (21 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все можно, если правильно.


Спасибо, про мидокалм спросил, врач пояснил, что задача снять спазм, мидокалм как вариант.
Возникли вопросы. 
Насколько аркоксиа,
мидолкам, имеют обезболивающий эфект, если прекратить прием опять возникнут боли?
Новые ощущения, то там кольнет, то ногу попечет-перестанет. Общее состояние улучшилось, ощущение выздоровления после гриппа. Что это?
Можете подсказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2016)

Я при слабости не назначаю мидокалм.


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я при слабости не назначаю мидокалм.


Трентал вместо Мидокалма как принимать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2016)

100-3 раза.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Май 2016)

Продолжайте лечение у своего врача.


----------



## дядя Саке (24 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Продолжайте лечение у своего врача.


Прочитал в одном посте, что вытяжка - развод на бабки.
А в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2016)

Если применять на правильном месте, на здоровых и временно не работающих сегментах, то хорошо.
Если применять в правильное время, в обострении, на больных и временное еще хуже не работающих позвонках, в пределах возврата до остаточной (а не нормы здорового) подвижности в двигательном сегменте, то тоже хорошо.
Если уже стоит вопрос о показаниях к операции и по согласованию с пациентом применяем рисковое вытяжение в месте поражения, из расчёта "пан или пропал", тоже бывает хорошо.


----------



## дядя Саке (24 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если применять на правильном месте, на здоровых и временно не работающих сегментах, то хорошо.
> Если применять в правильное время, в обострении, на больных и временное еще хуже не работающих позвонках, в пределах возврата до остаточной (а не нормы здорового) подвижности в двигательном сегменте, то тоже хорошо.
> Если уже стоит вопрос о показаниях к операции и по согласованию с пациентом применяем рисковое вытяжение в месте поражения, из расчёта "пан или пропал", тоже бывает хорошо.


)) И да поможет тебе бог-сказал врач и положил гирю на 50кг(двумя руками). 
А у меня какой вариант?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2016)

Скорее 1.
Двумя руками правильно. Не уронит на больного и спина у доктора не заболит.


----------



## дядя Саке (24 Май 2016)

)) Спасибо порадовали 1-м вариантом, я себя со страхом между 2-м и 3-м относил, теперь начну копытом бить-психотерапия))


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Май 2016)

Господа, что можете подсказать? Случайно наткнулся на ролик, посмотрел, слезу пустил.
Смущает, автор при его опыте удивляется от онемения ног, а также заявлений, что за продажу подушки "пришлет юристов". Смущение возникло после того, как у тестя увидел такую подушку, которую он купил у Бобыря, но там ее продали как японскую.
Какие есть мнения о эффективности такого лечения?


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Июн 2016)

Дождался очереди на бесплатный прием нейрохирурга, по направлению терапевта.(я лечусь платно, но открыл больничный у участкового врача)
Доктор глянул снимок и сказал: "операция хоть где, можно хоть в Москве, а можно у нас"
-Какие гарантии и результаты?
-Гарантий нет, результат 99%!
-А какую будете делать операцию и как это будет выглядеть?
-Это наша врачебная тайна(типа секреты мастера)!!!
На мои доводы, что динамика положительная и я в принципе нормально хожу, он рассказал историю про йога у которого отнялись ноги и он начал "писять-какать"
В конце нашей беседы я попросил его постучать молоточком мне по голове, с намеком проверить рефлексы, но он намека не понял.
и потом удивил тем, что сказал про размер, -у меня он не до 8.8, а 14.
В общем, я ушел, впал в транс на день и настоял на бесплатном приеме невропатолога....
Вытяжку закончил, хожу на массаж, днем в корсете, делаю лфк, хожу по 2-2.5 км вечером (если за день не устану), аппликатор Кузнецова как снимаю корсет по 10-30мин.
Онемение проходит, но есть. Лежа почти нет.
Куда двигаться дальше? Есть такой вопрос)) Имхо: ждать, через пару недель подключить офк с учетом травмы.
Как считаете?

  .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2016)

Считаем что лфк надо.
А операция это Ваше решение.
Раз слабость не нарастает, то показаний неотложных к операции нет.
Можно бороться.


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Июн 2016)

Сходил на бесплатный прием невропатолога, больничный до 50 дней и назначены препараты мелоксикама , вытаминов Б и наконец- нейромедин. Также рекомендовано физиолечение(которое оказалось платное) где мне заявили о препарате Карипазим, кроме гарантий финансовых затрат прогноз выздоровления ни кто не дает. Посетил врача у которого лечусь и он направил меня на ЛФК в центр кинезотерапии, в который я сегодня пойду, но они еще не знают о моей "докторской степени"  и продолжение следует....
По состоянию, съездил на природу, где дал чрезмерную нагрузку в виде ходьбы и езды на авто- 500км, чувствовал себя нехорошо, выпил противовоспалительное- 3 дня для подстраховки, вроде живой.
Онемение есть, горизонтально- чувство, что скоро пройдет, в общем прогресс положительный.
Думаю позаниматься с инструктором месяц и подключить плавание после пару недель ЛФК. Еще есть желание повесить дома турник для полувисов.
Нейромедин пью 2х20, Трентал 3х100, туда- же можно?


----------



## дядя Саке (8 Июн 2016)

Посетил центр кинезотерапии. Доктор провел тест: согнутые в локтях руки( на 90 гр. вперед сидя) на которые он сначала давил, а потом повис. Я хотел закричать, "А как же осевая нагрузка!" Но сдержался, он же врач, а я кто? Правая рука опускается, левая держит и мне интересно, -это в связи с моей правосторонней грыжей и это естественно или как? Врач заявил, что справа у меня зажаты мышцы и перекос таза, будем разминать, потом начнем ЛФК и физио с мазью карипазин. В общем я не против. Сегодня, (о счастье!) почувствовал былую легкость в правой ноге на пару минут, вроде отходит, но посидев бес корсета в офисе три часа, начало отдавать в ягодицу(о горе!)
Опять в недоумении, что делать?


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Июн 2016)

В общем, медленно ползу вверх(наверное к победе). Корсет снял вообще, в машине чуть дискомфорт в спине когда сижу и справа чуть боль когда выхожу-сажусь, сижу нормально час-два. Делаю лфк, 2 раза в день утром легко, вечером поживей. Взял на прокат у тестя  деревянную подушку про которую видео, дня три лежу два раза по 10 мин. Физио с мазью карипаин, пью нейромедин.. Это хорошее. Плохое, я дохлый, сегодня купил мясца в две руки по 5 кг, пока донес(метров 300) почувствовал всю спину от головы до.... "Подстреливает ягодицу-ногу, несильно, но страшно как на японской войне в окопе "вдруг убьют" 
Достала постоянная смена настроения от бодрого до ипохондрии, что сказывается на самочувствии. Через недельку-две, если не "убьет", планирую в фитнес-зал с тренером и буду выплывать. Всем мира, здоровья и разных благ.
п.с. Господа, волнует вопрос про деревянную подушку, позвоночник изгибает жестко, но боли нет и по ощущениям помогает, но как-то страшновато, я упертый, боюсь навредить. Какие есть мнения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

Если после деревянной подушки не болит, делайте. Только укладывание на нее через бок.
Раз лучше, грыжа укладывается и рассасывается.


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо, не болит.
Нога "сохнет" это пройдет? Массаж, лфк, попить чего или как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

Массаж, лфк, витамины Мильгамма, если врач назначит. Остальное "попить" по инету не назначают


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Июн 2016)

А может повалять еще месяцок и чикнуть все это дело малоинвазивным методом? Сохнет чуток левая сторона, ягодица-бедро-икра-ступня-онемение дает плоды. А что внутри происходит со стороны малого таза и жкт? Я как понимаю итоги почувствую через пол года? В общем, запечалился опять.
Смогу ли восстановить пострадавшие функции лфк и массажем или еще какой припаркой?
Тут еще прочитал, что при каудальной миграции, все консервативное дечение малоэффективно, а после операции на л5-с1 вылезет грыжа л5-л4. Думаю 13.07 сделать повтор МРТ и если нет улучшений.... 
Печаль....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

Давайте так. Что болит на сегодня?


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Июн 2016)

Можно сказать не болит вообще, дискомфорт в спине когда встаю. Когда делаю лфк или хожу, усиливается онемение, лежа почти проходит. Хожу, нога слабее здоровой, чуть проваливается, но не шлепает, если полежать встаю на носок один раз полностью, могу ходить долго и сидеть.
Я как понимаю былого воспаления нет, осталась компрессия корешка и невралгия из-за этого. Общее состояние, нездоров и слаб, но по сравнению с острым периодом, 1.5м назад, динамика значительная. Но если сравнить что 3 месяца назад я отжимался от пола 50 раз и плавал 2км, а сейчас 10 и дохну, то это вызывает подозрение на ухудшение общего состояния организма и причина невралгия л4-л5-с1. 
п.с. Спасибо за понимание, моей паранойи))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

То есть Вы хотите сделать операцию от паранойи?
Как отжимания могут свидетельствовать об ухудшении от грыжи?


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Июн 2016)

Общее состояние не гуд, может печень отключается или еще какой важный орган) А так, только улучшения)
Завтра пойду в спец центр лфк с тренажерами, с инструктором, качну худеющую ногу и ягодицу)) Хочу плавать, но боюсь переохлаждения и резких движений. Тело может инстинктивно дернуться, в плавании многое на инстинктах, красный костный мозг, цигун))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

Эффективность "важного органа" проверяют не отжиманиями!!!!


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Июн 2016)

Бережное отношение к Л5-С1 мешает двигать телом как во времена 50-ти отжиманий, но рефлекс есть))
-Дорогой...?
-Извини, это компрессия конского хвоста!
п.с. Спасибо,повеселили)) буду качать "бицуху", но нейрохирургу задам вопросы.
Почему онемение "гуляет"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Почему онемение "гуляет"?


Выздоравливает.


----------



## дядя Саке (29 Июн 2016)

Инструкторы ЛФК вводят в шок предлагая подтягивания, и наклоны вперед для растяжки. Ребята молодые, на этом форуме не бывают, хотя центр кинезотерапии. В общем предмет фитнеса понимают, но нет полного понимания межпозвоночной грыжи - бизнес. После первого раза выполз на полусогнутых, думал конский хвост пришел, но оказалось с непривычки. Второй раз бодрее, после занятий чувствую что растревожен, но на утро огурец и по ощущениям возвращается общий тонус...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

То есть все хорошо!


----------



## дядя Саке (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть все хорошо!


 Я вернулся к состоянию перед приступом, то есть в пояснице дискомфорт+гуляющее онемение в ступне-икре. Сегодня посетил нейрохирурга который оперировал моего знакомого. Рекомендовал операцию в плановом порядке или когда прижмет, На его практике случаев выздоровления лиц мужского пола нет, исключение молодые женщины. Опять печалюсь и жду синдрома конского хвоста. Иногда возникает чувство спазма ягодиц в районе копчика , на ощупь размер яблока-это начало симптома или как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Нет. Не начало.


----------



## дядя Саке (29 Июн 2016)

Выпить водки от ипохондрии...
Федор Петрович, Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Конечно выпить!


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Июл 2016)

Ну в общем, набираю форму, двигаюсь, водки выпил(немного), начинаю чувствовать прилив силы во всем теле. Проблема, поутру зарядку делать влом, такая помесь лени и страха-я "загнулся" после зарядки минут через 10-ть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

Не надо привыкать.


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Июл 2016)

Сила в  утренней зарядке!


----------



## дядя Саке (14 Июл 2016)

Ну что сказать, возвращаюсь в строй процентов на 80. Станцевать не смогу, но двигаться начинаю уверенно. Онемения почти нет, осталось совсем чуток. Это хорошее. Плохое. Если долго сидеть, ходить или после спортзала, начинает болеть ступня в точке спины (эта боль у меня года три или более, я списывал ее на какой-то воспаленный нерв, сейчас понимаю это отдавала поясница). Также нога начинает сильнее неметь, но  если полежать-проходит. Появилось напряжение мышц спины выше места поражения Л5-С1, Не пойму с чем связано, возможно с тренировками в фитнес-зале. Болят сухожилия правой ноги если на них сильно давить, заметил когда делал выпрямление ног сидя в тренажере, как понимаю напряжение в мышцах осталось.
Думаю пойти и сделать повторно массаж поясницы сеансов 7-10. 
Всем здорового позвоночника и остальных органов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2016)

Что и говорили. Время и лфк, лечит


----------



## дядя Саке (16 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что и говорили. Время и лфк, лечит


Самое сложное, не начинать скакать как конь)) У меня конечно выработались двигательные навыки с учетом спины, но иногда мозг отключается))


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Июл 2016)

Ну наконец-то, я выплыл, немного так- 500м, к концу "запарИл" и это кайф после перерыва))
После сауна 3х5 мин. По ощущениям- расшевелил, но утром почти ничего не чувствовал.
Сейчас до обеда чуток дискомфорт в ступне, онемением это уже можно не назвать.
В общем, радостный)) Думаю повторить массаж и физио, дабы "прибить" эту грыжу окончательно.
Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2016)

Обязательно победите!


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Июл 2016)

Петр Федорович, благодарю за поддержку и внимание! 
Вот написал и захандрил, пересидел похоже, опять онемело, ягодица, голень, ступня. Начал ждать прихода, полежал часок, поспал, получше.
Заметил, спасаюсь деревянной "подушкой", на которой лежу поясницей каждый день перед сном минут 10.
Хорошо разгружает, лишь бы не навредить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2016)

Меня отец так лечил. На березовом полене.
Все будет хорошо.


----------



## дядя Саке (18 Авг 2016)

Как-то все встало, а может я просто обнаглел. Онемение то есть то нет, бродит, иногда побаливает ступня. Хожу, сижу, езжу, плаваю, лфк, выпивал раза три(каюсь) и самое печальное- курить бросить не могу. Это позитивное. Чувствую симптомы по типу больной стороны, но в разы слабее на второй ноге, несколько раз легко немел низ живота и пах, после смены позы проходило. Также не могу долго сидеть, точнее могу, но нога затекает и беспокоит.
В целом получше, возникают мысли сбросить тормоза по типу "вставать через бок" и т.д. и начать гнуться во все стороны, но пока пугаюсь. Печаль, что не могу стабильно заниматься спиной, жизнь вносит коррективы. Всем спасибо и здоровья!


----------



## дядя Саке (29 Авг 2016)

Набираю физ форму, почувствовал силу в теле... Но грыжа есть и исчезать не хочет. Раз был случай: проснулся ночью, сижу в койке и начала болеть нога как в первый приступ. Боль на 5-ку+ночной страх- "началося". Лег на бок, все прошло минут за пять и на следующий день появилась былая легкость(правда к вечеру опять прошла). "Может нерв отлипает"-сказал врач с центра кинезотерапии...
Такой вот короткий былинный рассказ блин)))


----------



## дядя Саке (8 Сен 2016)

Стройнею, мышцы крепнут, нагрузки увеличиваю, нога чуть что немеет, этакий инвалид в хорошей физ. форме. По работе случилось пройти в подвале на полусогнутых ногах и спиной параллельно полу метров 50(а-ля бабушка из мультика про богатырей), если бы не ЛФК какал бы в штаны, а так нормально-мышцы справились. Еще пару-тройку месяцев и буду делать заключение, репортаж с горячей точки так сказать с выводами. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Окт 2016)

Что сказать не знаю. То немеет то нет, начал спать на животе, боку. Вся проблема в сторонних причинах, стараюсь 4раза заниматься, день лфк день плаваю. Печаль- перерывы и не я виноват-обстоятельства(лень). Вот сегодня 4дня, завтра пойду, но 4 дня много и зто стресс. Вчера снесли мне мозг, два презерватива, а должен был делать "березку", посматривая на див.   Сегодня хожу, онемение то в пятку то в ступню то поясница колом, печаль, видать секвестр бродит по позвоночному каналу. Спасает ипликатор Кузнецова и подушка Мейрама. В целом хожу, сижу, неплохо и еще заметил,  струя стала потолще и порезче, видать подзажало хвост все-таки.
Включу пожалуй утром физзарядку и нет уверенности полного восстановления в дальнейшем-такие вот мысли посещают.
Позаниматься бы только спиной пару месяцев и было бы здорово, но и так заживает. Всем здоровья и радостей всяких.


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Окт 2016)

Новые ощущения, вчера сходил в зал ЛФК и начал осваивать новую программу, в основном кроссовер и сегодня- резкая периодическая боль в самых кончиках мизинца, среднего и безымянного пальцев ноги. Боль мгновенная на пару-тройку секунд, именно в самых кончиках, больше ни где не ощущается, резкая на 7-ку.
Что это? Может корешок отлипает? Что-то сдвинулось, секвестр начал свой последний путь к сердцу видать.)) Вчера нашел неплохой сайт где все собрали про спину и почитав, опять делаю вывод, что зря теряю время и надо готовить время и деньги на операцию. Я сейчас скачу, но начинают доставать неожиданные  симптомы типа этих болей. Печаль...
Что за прострелы в кончики пальцев?


----------



## Колокол (7 Окт 2016)

Ну почему сразу зря. Уже если пойдете на операцию, то будет большой багаж знаний по реабилитации после хирургического вмешательства. Прочитав много всего теперь вы неплохо вооружены против грыжи.
Что вообще сейчас мучает?
А что за сайт? В личку можно?


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Окт 2016)

А кстати(к стати) сегодня утром встал-красавчик просто, видать секвестр залез назад в дырку мпд или куда-то уполз, а может подрассосался, но корешок явно лучше себя чувствует)) Сейчас сижу пишу, тепло по ногам, приятное. Не поймешь... Похоже после новых упражнений затронул новые мышцы. Сегодня пойду на повтор нового комплекса лфк, в воскресенье наверное удалю аккаунт на Медхаузе, чтобы не вспоминать о плохом))
Шутки все, аккаунт не буду удалять....


Колокол написал(а):


> Прочитав много всего теперь вы неплохо вооружены против грыжи.


 Могу легко открыть интернет клинику народной медицины, типа целитель-парапсихолог-энергосуггестолог из Израиля))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2016)

Уберите все. Оставьте только: Клиника .......из Израиля!
И все!


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Уберите все. Оставьте только: Клиника .......из Израиля!
> И все!


 ...куплю позвоночник как у Данилова, немного картавя поясню, что Данилов и все остальные... а я, профессор -придумал способ, ну да дорого, зато без боли и по интернету))) Профессор Говорович, вполне сносно.


----------



## дядя Саке (7 Окт 2016)

Бывает хуже. А я плачу, да мне везет просто, а время вспять ни кто не повернул, поэтому успокаиваюсь.


----------



## дядя Саке (27 Окт 2016)

О печаль, сегодня  ехал с бассейна и въехал взад другого авто(легко) при ударе почувствовал поясницу чуток, позже болела ступня. Полежал на подушке вроде все хорошо, но имхо- встряхнул мпд. И что, теперь всегда так будет? Такие вот волнения, надеюсь пустые...


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Окт 2016)

Сходил в зал вроде нормально, вчера выпил нпвс на ночь. Утром встал, вроде гуд все, пошел потренировался. Пронесло))
Да, еще, подключил тяжелую артиллерию-бросил курить, теперь где надо все зарастет....


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> ...бросил курить...


 *Александр Александрович*, Вы - молодец!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

А для Героя, надо бросить и пить?


----------



## дядя Саке (29 Окт 2016)

Герой конечно звание почетное, но не приносит такого удовольствия))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

Принято. Пьем.


----------



## Georg_I (29 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принято. Пьем.


Ну и дела-а-а!
Корпоративчик! Международный!
Врачей с пациентами...
Куда только полиция нравов из Майями смотрит?!


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Ноя 2016)

Я вот как курить брошу, начинается, вот и опять-в этот раз начал кашлять. В итоге: курю, кашляю и спортом не занимаюсь, уже три недели. Такое знаете лечение покоем и сидением в офисе по 6-часов. Завтра пойду бухну(есть повод), чтобы кашель прошел окончательно, брошу курить и начну опять физкультурой заниматься. А за это время ощущения такие- вроде как улучшается и местами проходит. В общем ни чего не понятно, надо идти на снимок, а стоит?
Такой вот сумбурный сказ...


----------



## дядя Саке (17 Дек 2016)

С последних пор все на месте, курю, спорта нет, кашлять почти перестал.
Лечу грыжу также, сидением по 6 и более часов. Поджимает корешок, то немеет ступня то еще чего. Пару дней назад ездил часа три по трассе на авто, приходилось иногда выходить из-за боли в ступне, выйду, минуту похожу, проходит.
Вот такое вот чмо, себя ненавижу...
Интересно чем все закончится? Если бы не работа отчикал бы все нахер, сейчас точно знаю, определился так сказать))
Надо делать фотку, но че-то не тянет, вдруг там полный.....ц, извиняюсь.
Мира всем и здоровья.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2016)

Завтра бухнете. Послезавтра все улучшится.


----------



## дядя Саке (18 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Завтра бухнете. Послезавтра все улучшится.


поздно. А что скажете про УФО крови?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2016)

В Вашем случае, лучше бухнуть.


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Дек 2016)

10-тидневный усиленный курс бухла (водка), к Новому году успею вылечится...


----------



## дядя Саке (27 Дек 2016)

Продолжаю лечение сидением, катанием на машине, малоподвижным режимом и злостным курением. Год к закату, пришлось врубиться в работу. Разок, по совету доктора Ступина, принял процедуру бухла. И вот должен согласиться, на утро чувствуется заметное расслабление. В целом, из мед процедур, оставил только аппликатор и витамин В. Отдохнувшее тело зовет в физкультуру, но предстоящий Новый год останавливает.
Печалят боли в ступне, которые проходят через 1 минуту после движения, и какое-то "бродящее" онемение то там то тут. В целом, все двигается ни чего не болит, но я, нездоров. С наступающим...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2016)

Оттесать нормальная жизнь большинства народонаселения Земли!
Нормально.


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оттесать нормальная жизнь большинства народонаселении Земли!
> Нормально.


Как говорит мой друг "Ты ленивая старая лань". Не за горами времена радости от каждого увиденного утра, а я захотел на дискотеку.
С наступающим Вас!


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Янв 2017)

На подушку положил, на лфк забил. По утрам делаю зарядку, захожу опять в физкультуру, начинаем год так сказать.
Состояние непонятное, без особых изменений, диск похоже гуляет или грыжа.
Надо идти  к фотографу, нет времени и жалко денег. В целом, не рассосалося, но конечности ходят и само  не пукает, борюся как говорят в наших кругах или пока бегаю- как говорят в кругах нейрохирургов...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2017)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Как говорит мой друг "Ты ленивая старая лань". Не за горами времена радости от каждого увиденного утра, а я захотел на дискотеку.
> С наступающим Вас!


И Вас! С наступившим!


Александр Александрович написал(а):


> На подушку положил, на лфк забил. По утрам делаю зарядку, захожу опять в физкультуру, начинаем год так сказать.
> Состояние непонятное, без особых изменений, диск похоже гуляет или грыжа.
> Надо идти  к фотографу, нет времени и жалко денег. В целом, не рассосалося, но конечности ходят и само  не пукает, борюся как говорят в наших кругах или пока бегаю- как говорят в кругах нейрохирургов...


Правильный подход!
Но!
Должен быть сторожок!
То, что хоть как-то тормозит!


----------



## дядя Саке (21 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Должен быть сторожок!
> То, что хоть как-то тормозит!


Женщин и бочку пива на руки не брать！ Товарищ помни！ У тебя радикулит！
Делай зарядку！


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Янв 2017)

Начал делать зарядку, поплавал, стало оч. хорошо и.... заболел, грипп, печаль.
день сижу, к вечеру зажимает болит-немеет ступня. начал спать понемногу на больной стороне, вроде спокойно. Заживает похоже дырка. Бросил курить, 15 минут не курю, надеюсь на долго Всем хорошего...


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Фев 2017)

Достало блин, вроде вообще все прошло, сидел, ходил и т. д. сегодня- хлоп, опять заболели пальцы ноги и немеет ступня, отдает во вторую ногу. Лежу на апликаторе, намазал мазью, а было совсем хорошо. Утром пройдет, исходя из опыта. 
Еще (да простят меня доктора) на днях я "курнул"(того самого) и почувствовал такой раслабон, словно мидокалма пачку выпил. На утро было вообще здорово, а сегодня прижало. Но в целом позитивно. Всем удачи...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

Расслабило, вот и обострилось!


----------



## дядя Саке (27 Фев 2017)

Не стало спорта в моей жизни, лень, пьянки и о май гет опять курево, а еще работа блин. Адское испытание опять началося. Хотя сижу, хожу, лежу. Пошел в лфк доктора помяли-попроверяли и вроде что-то двинули, но прошло и сейчас паранойя "слабость нарастает". В общем надо идти делать фоточку за 50у.е. и опять вести ЗОЖ...


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Апр 2017)

ЗОЖ опять рулит, тьфу-тьфу восстановился на 95% по ощущениям, но есть еще симптомы. В конце апреля пойду на мрт, будем посмотреть...


----------



## дядя Саке (30 Апр 2017)

По ощущениям все гуд, Но, нет былой гибкости в спине. Раньше доставал ладонями до пола, сейчас пальцами до середины голени. Деревянный, но чувство, что скоро все встанет на место. К сожалению фото не сделал, приболел в час икс. Смутило настойчивое требование принести первое мрт... Зачем оно им? Меня интересует свежее описание, тем более аппарат другой- мощнее.


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Июл 2017)

Лето- период активной трудовой деятельности. Из ЗОЖ-а осталось плавание, даже на зарядку забил, печаль. Сижу, хожу, езжу, ношу авоськи и прочие грузы до 10 кг на две руки. Спина напоминает, онемение есть, бродит по ступне. Мажу мазь "Гибкий лук", забрел как-то в центр где мне посоветовали это чудо, недорого если сравнить с Карипаином. Есть мысль в августе забить на все и на пару недель сгонять к источнику с радоном, где путем плавания и лфк излечиться полностью в т. Ч. И от пагубных привычек...


----------



## Elka66 (3 Июл 2017)

@дядя Саке, перед радоном проверьте щитовидку, а то у знакомого узлы выросли, пришлось щитовидную железу удалять.


----------



## дядя Саке (3 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, спасибо. Как я понял надо все проверить, ибо спина это первые ласточки, нарушен обмен, все ни как не доеду)))


----------



## дядя Саке (30 Мар 2018)

Скоро юбилей. Практически восстановился, но онемение есть, иногда болит ступня. Начал замечать периодическое изменение походки, нога как бы чуть "выпадает" на мгновение. На ум приходят печальные мысли, которые отгоняю. Веду конкретный зож, плаваю, утром лфк каждый день, не курю - красавчеггг. На двухлетний юбилей мрт в подарок однозначно.


----------



## roman11 (25 Июн 2018)

И где обещанное МРТ?


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Май 2019)

Три года, господа, прошло. Как говорят, пока бегаю. Все на месте, спина работает, только в ногу нет-нет отдает, если долго сидеть или еще чего. В целом, нездоров, хотя двигаюсь в полном объеме.
План таков, сделать снимок и зимой вырезать все наххх)))
Жить мешает, что будет если резать - новый незнакомый опыт.
Договорчик бы с хирургом о гарантии восстановления, но это вряд ли.
Всем удачи, мое мнение - есть время, возможность, режьте.


----------



## Алексей38 (6 Май 2019)

Добрый день!
А как с занятиями в зале? Продолжаете или забили?)


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Май 2019)

@Алексей38, по разному, плаваю регулярно, зарядка утром, зал бывает...
Интересно что на фото, но думаю там печаль)))
Сила восстановилась, но если даю вертикальную нагрузку кг 40, нога дает о себзнать, то есть нерв зажат, грыжа думаю на месте, просто ушло воспаление.
Пару раз клинило с другой стороны в спине, так начиналось с той стороны где сейчас отдает в ногу...


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Сен 2019)

Да есть же! Не знаю что случилось, но нога почти отошла от онемения и что радует, появилась гибкость в спине- достаю пальцами до пола стоя, что раньше вызывало трудности. Что делал: часто ездил на рыбалку, где: пил, курил, рыбу ловил и много двигался)))
В общем ощущения, грыжа отступила и надо включать зож без ограничений.
Всем мира...


----------



## Алексей38 (4 Сен 2019)

@дядя Саке, респект  когда меньше думаешь о болячке и ведёшь активную жизнь, она и проходит


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Сен 2019)

Смена образа жизни помогает!


----------



## Пискарева (8 Сен 2019)

Мы купили в августе дачу и вот что я заметила. В квартире я чувствую себя больной. Ноет спина, иногда шея. На фазенде ношусь как электровеник, до сих пор ее замачиваем, рядом лес, покрасила забор 40 метров в длину и 2 в высоту. И нифига мне на даче не болит. Разве что в выходные, поутру, после гостей. Теперь в полной мере поняла, что движение - жизнь)))главное, огороды не заводить, ограничиться клумбами)))


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Сен 2019)

Пискарева написал(а):


> Мы купили в августе дачу и вот что я заметила. В квартире я чувствую себя больной. Ноет спина, иногда шея. На фазенде ношусь как электровеник, до сих пор ее замачиваем, рядом лес, покрасила забор 40 метров в длину и 2 в высоту. И нифига мне на даче не болит. Разве что в выходные, поутру, после гостей. Теперь в полной мере поняла, что движение - жизнь)))главное, огороды не заводить, ограничиться клумбами)))


Такая же ситуация. Я на даче в 2-раза здоровее чем в квартире дома. Жаль только, что сейчас зима будет скоро и ждать пока оттает даче очень долго.
А движение жизнь это да!
Самая вредное это сидеть. Нужно двигаться минимум 8 часов в день.
Нетяжела работа, руками, наклонился поднял, сел встал, что-то сделал, пошел.
Только копать не надо. Т.е. есть некоторые вредные упражнения на даче которые лучше делать. Одно из них это копка обычной лопатой. 
Я на даче пилю, строгаю, свариваю что-то из металла - работаю инструментами. Не тяжелый труд и всегда в движении. И чувствую себя не плохо. Как в город приезжаю за комп, так сразу начинается болячка обостряться.
А зимой это вообще кошмар какой-то. К весне полная развалина. И не помогает ни ЛФК, ни тренажер. Все рано организм не обмануть. Если 8 часов сидеть, а 1 час или два на тренажере, все рано это не то!


----------



## tankist (8 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, организуйте себе домашнюю мастерскую.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Сен 2019)

Только я боюсь, что соседи тогда по вешаются. Это надо в гараже. Но у нас в Сибири обычно самая главная проблема таких мастерских это отопление.
А вообще у нас дома и так мастерская. Правда по сбору конструктора ЛЕГО с детьми!


----------



## tankist (8 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Только я боюсь, что соседи тогда по вешаются. Это надо в гараже. Но у нас в Сибири обычно самая главная проблема таких мастерских это отопление.
> А вообще у нас дома и так мастерская. Правда по сбору конструктора ЛЕГО с детьми!


Думайте не о соседях, а о себе.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Сен 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Думайте не о соседях, а о себе.


Да, я как-то стараюсь по жизни не быть эгоистом законченным. Стараюсь всегда жить со всеми в мире и дружбе. А если со всеми воевать, то ничего хорошего не будет. Зачем нагружать себе нервную систему лишний раз. И так работа нагружается постоянно.


----------



## tankist (9 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Да, я как-то стараюсь по жизни не быть эгоистом законченным. Стараюсь всегда жить со всеми в мире и дружбе. А если со всеми воевать, то ничего хорошего не будет. Зачем нагружать себе нервную систему лишний раз. И так работа нагружается постоянно.


Тоже верно.


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Июн 2020)

Привет всем участникам!
Кому поможет, ощущения спустя 4года.
Движение восстановилось полностью, активно занимаюсь спортом, делаю все упражнения в т.ч. присед и т.д. веса небольшие 10-20 повторений. Онемение ступни бывает почти проходит, бывает усиливается. Могу сидеть, ехать, ходить без ограничений, бегать, прыгать, тягать тяжелые вещи.
Единственно, бывает, лежа, после занятий и сна, дискомфорт в спине - который после движений проходит.
Всем здоровья и добра...


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Апр 2022)

Всем привет.
Отчет для сравнения и статистики.
2022 год, шесть лет, как быстро идет время.
Спина беспокоит после вертикальной нагрузки от 50кг и долгого сидения\стояния, в целом двигаюсь без проблем, тренируюсь и т.д.
Пару раз клинило, уколы, мази, за неделю проходит. Небольшое онемение осталось.
Мой вывод, здоров процентов на 95.
Всем мира, здоровья и добра...


----------

